# Brain Fog



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

One of my serious symptoms that keeps me severely depressed is Brain Fog.

The way I would describe my sx. is Difficulty Thinking; difficulty comprehending speech/keeping up in conversations, difficulty comprending words when reading, difficulty thinking/relating thoughts together, sometimes the simplest sentences will confuse me... like something you shouldnt even really have to think about is almost impossible to understand type of feeling..

I honestly feel like my brain is processing things at about 65-70 % of its capability.. And I know my % isnt way off becausse I didnt haave Brain fog or DP/DR for the irst 13 years of my life.. So I have truly seen what my brains full potential is..

So I guess the meaning of this thread was just too hear other peoples stories about there Brain Fog.. if they have similar symptoms? What has helped their symptoms? (Supplements,Cardio (how much daily),Diet (what foods), sleep (naps), Meditation, Brain exercises, ??)I'm sure there is tons more that can be an effetive natural treatment towards helping brain fog.. im not looking for any adhd meds to help either.. looking to go o natural this time







I havent really put any of these ideas into serious work too see if they help, but i am thinking about building a routine based around helping my Brain Fog, and I would like some opinions with experience behind them on what I should do.

Any ideas, suggestions, routines, advice would be much appreaciated.

Thank you

Jordan


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Jordan,

I remember Tommygunz posting a huge thread about a supplement called DMAE, which he declared very helpful for brain fog and similar symptoms. Type in ''DMAE'' in the search bar up to and see what you find. It's kind of like a stimulating supplement, but it's not addicting like Adderall.


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks alot guys. I really appreciate the fast responses. I wrote down alot of what you guys mentioned in my routine. I'm going to really focus on the "Stable Blood Sugar eating for now colors, Thanks. I'm a vegetarian though so I need to find a good source of protein... Would you have any suggestions?.. I'm kinda on a low budget for Grocery Money because I survive on disability and have lots of bills to pay.. What are some cheap natural foods I should add to my Diet Regime if you have any ideas?

Right now I pretty much only eat Mr Noodles..Kraft Dinner.. grilled Cheese.. Pop.. Chips.. and the occasional Subway... So I know I cann severely improve that diet...

Thanks again for the quick responses! Much appreaaciated

-Jordan


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

tim111 said:


> Yes, I have 100% the same what you're saying. I have extreme problems following most easiest things like speech. After about half an hour of speaking with a friend I become so exhausted of costant pushing myself to understand what he's saying that I can't comprehend anymore. It becomes even harder when more people speak at the same time, not to mention how is it when people with different dialects speak. It's impossible for me to follow a movie, or to play cards, to read a novel where there are lots of characters and I won't even mention how is it if I'd like to concentrate for school's stuff or try working.
> 
> The main problem why those things are difficult for me is when there is lots of infomation to take in at the same time. My logic still works with the same capacity, only problem is when brain has to take information in, and process it. That logic is also the same as is written in books about DPD.
> 
> And yes, it wasn't like this for my first 20 years of life. I was the best student in my college programme. None of this things was any issue before I got DPD. I'm in the process of getting on disability.


Exactly man, i could of wrote those exact words you did.
Disability has really helped me. I wouldnt be surviving if it wasnt for it. So dont feel embarrased about going on it. Do what you have to do brother. I'm going to make it a missionn to figure out how to atleast help these brain fog symptoms. And I will stay in touch with you. We'll ge through this.


----------



## Tilly223 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey OptimusRhyme,

Yeah I have it too and there are things you can do. There is a REALLY good book on amazon that gives solutions to get through brain fog but you need to read the whole thing and apply it. It is a little bit commercialized if you know what I mean but if you ignore the cheezy commercialism and catch phrases the book can really help you. Although it deals with medical things it is written in easy to understand laymans terms. It is about 10ish dollars from Amazon and you can download it digitally or order it in hard cover etc. It is called the Ultramind Solution.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Tilly223 (Nov 27, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Tilly I found the book you reccomended. Going to check it out tonight. And Thanks Colors I bought a bunch of the food you mentioned in your last post! Went to Mcdonalds for one last time aswell lol.. before i indulge in a healthy food diet.

Started off the diet today with Baby Spinach and Taziki sauce, baby carrots and asparagus.









Also I thought more people would have responded to this topic? I figured "Brain Fog" was pretty common with DP/DR..


----------

